# Ekowool



## vaalboy (19/3/15)

Just want to find out if any vendors stock Ekowool? The specific brand.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (19/3/15)

Yes I would also like to know, cause at some time I'm going to run out.


----------



## BigAnt (19/3/15)

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/rebuilding-supplies/products/ekowool-hollow-silica-wick

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Jakey (19/3/15)

@johan ive never tried ekowool, always thought its the same as those strands you get for free in most rda's. vast difference?


----------



## TylerD (19/3/15)

Jakey said:


> @johan ive never tried ekowool, always thought its the same as those strands you get for free in most rda's. vast difference?


I use ekowool. Love it. I have never tried the free silica. Same material, but braided. Lasts very long.

As for the Drakes, I will give it a skip dude. FYI.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (19/3/15)

Jakey said:


> @johan ive never tried ekowool, always thought its the same as those strands you get for free in most rda's. vast difference?



Yes you can't compare the two, and Ekowool is all that I use since first half of last year and the most important spec, it doesn't burn.


----------



## Jakey (19/3/15)

ah thanks for remembering dude  dissapointed though, drakes looked pretty promising

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jakey (19/3/15)

ok so..... as per the original thread, who has stock  wanna wanna try some


----------



## TylerD (19/3/15)

Jakey said:


> ah thanks for remembering dude  dissapointed though, drakes looked pretty promising


I thought so too.


----------



## Andre (19/3/15)

Jakey said:


> ok so..... as per the original thread, who has stock  wanna wanna try some


See @BigAnt's post above.


----------



## Jakey (19/3/15)

ah i was slow on that one hehe, thanks @BigAnt @Andre @TylerD


----------



## vaalboy (19/3/15)

Thanks for the feedback guys - happy days again


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (19/3/15)

@Andre how does ekowool stack up against that which must not be named ?

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Ashley A (19/3/15)

Jakey said:


> ok so..... as per the original thread, who has stock  wanna wanna try some


3rd post from the top. Vapeclub has it for R80


----------



## Ashley A (19/3/15)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> @Andre how does ekowool stack up against that which must not be named ?
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !



What must not be named? 

Hoe does it compare to Native Wicks?


----------



## Andre (19/3/15)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> @Andre how does ekowool stack up against that which must not be named ?
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !


For me it is the best after ceramic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Necris (20/3/15)

Can anyone tell me how to treat it beforehand,the amount of silica shards i get wrapping mine is alarming.
Bought mine from vapeclub.have tried torching,wiping i t down,boiling it...still get bits coming off


----------



## johan (20/3/15)

Necris said:


> Can anyone tell me how to treat it beforehand,the amount of silica shards i get wrapping mine is alarming.
> Bought mine from vapeclub.have tried torching,wiping i t down,boiling it...still get bits coming off



Trick is to get it *beyond white hot* before you cut it. What I do is put anything between 1.5 to 2mm diameter drill bit through the center of the Ekowool. Then turn on my wife's gas stove and burn the living daylights out of it, not red hot but *white hot*. let it cool down and then wrap tightly around it with the drill bit still inside. Mount coil, remove drill bit, cut Ekowool to size with good quality sharp scissors (or side cutter). Drip a little juice on the wick and let soak for couple or seconds. You should not experience fraying of the ends if enough heat was applied.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (20/3/15)

johan said:


> Trick is to get it *beyond white hot* before you cut it. What I do is put anything between 1.5 to 2mm diameter drill bit through the center of the Ekowool. Then turn on my wife's gas stove and burn the living daylights out of it, not red hot but *white hot*. let it cool down and then wrap tightly around it with the drill bit still inside. Mount coil, remove drill bit, cut Ekowool to size with good quality sharp scissors (or side cutter). Drip a little juice on the wick and let soak for couple or seconds. You should not experience fraying of the ends if enough heat was applied.


Yip, that is how I do it too, but with my little Dremel torch. I know @johan uses ribbon wire, but round wire works too - just be careful with the round wire as it will cut the Ekowool if wrapped too tight. 
@Rotten_Bunny as you were asking - good tips for you above. Pic of @johan's setup here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (21/3/15)

Thanks @Andre will duly take a look at that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (27/10/15)

Bump...

Unfortunately Vape Club is out of stock.

Anyone else out there stocking Ekowool? ideally looking for 2mm.


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/10/15)

vaalboy said:


> Bump...
> 
> Unfortunately Vape Club is out of stock.
> 
> Anyone else out there stocking Ekowool? ideally looking for 2mm.



Old school big time @vaalboy! Good to see you back online! I have just visited a few vendors I thought may have some but no luck!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (27/10/15)

vaalboy said:


> Bump...
> 
> Unfortunately Vape Club is out of stock.
> 
> Anyone else out there stocking Ekowool? ideally looking for 2mm.


Mate I have a full packet you can have. See pic below. Pay for shipping and it's yours.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy (27/10/15)

@capetocuba - wow thank you very much.

I will send you a pm shortly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

